# Greyhound Schedule Change



## bmjhagen9426 (Jul 7, 2017)

I recently purchased a round trip Greyhound ticket between LA and Vegas, and my outbound trip to Vegas will have no change, but as for my return trip I want to a bit later, in which I am scheduled to leave Vegas at noon, but want to change my departure by one and three quarter hours to 1:45pm, so that I have more time in Vegas and that I can be dropped off at Union Station once I get back to LA, as that I will have a shorter distance to negotiate from the dropzone to my hotel. How do I have my Greyhound ticket changed so that I get a later departure time, and is it possible to, on my return trip, when I change to the 1:45pm departure (or whatever departure has the LAUS dropoff), to get off at Union Station instead of the Greyhound stop?


----------



## Train2104 (Jul 7, 2017)

You'll have to do this in person, at any staffed Greyhound location. If you didn't buy a Flexible fare it'll cost $20.


----------

